# 190kg x3 Front Squat (clean grip) at 92kg bodyweight



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Hit 215kg for a single before this.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

cool - what were you listening to?


----------



## Hooded (Dec 16, 2012)

Jesus mate you fcuking animal...


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Excellent stuff brother, are you planning on doing an Oly show this/next year? Quite fancy a crack at one!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Loving the spotter talk, although I guess your music is cranked up so loud you cant hear him 

Good weight


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Ah cheers very much lads, I was listening to Machine Head. Yeah I didn't hear James say anything, he's a good training partner but my devil music get's the better of me, ha ha. I would love to Matt mate, shame I don't live near you, you have a good bunch of lads all training together, it makes all the difference, only option is to move. The lad in the video and myself are thinking about popping up


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Always impressed by your lifts mate.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

chris jenkins said:


> Ah cheers very much lads, I was listening to Machine Head. Yeah I didn't hear James say anything, he's a good training partner but my devil music get's the better of me, ha ha. I would love to Matt mate, shame I don't live near you, you have a good bunch of lads all training together, it makes all the difference, only option is to move. The lad in the video and myself are thinking about popping up


Be good to have you pal, we have a lifting platform and bumper plates etc so the oly moves can be done/dropped etc with no risk - plus all my strongman toys.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Sounds like Valhalla (lol).. Must be lovely having your own place mate  You have done really well for yourself!! really itching to come up and train now.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

GolfDelta said:


> Always impressed by your lifts mate.


Kind of you to say that mate, thank you very much


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

chris jenkins said:


> Kind of you to say that mate, thank you very much


No probs mate your strength is something else,I felt like the hulk front squatting 80kg x 9 the other day then you posted this lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

awesome chris .


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Beast...


----------



## Hmob (Mar 12, 2013)

slow the fcuk down chris some of us havent been at this that long.

Inspirational as always, i'm deadlifting later and i will be doing it to this -


----------



## Jaymehh (Jul 16, 2012)

Absolute BEAST!, Cracking lift mate.. Someday ill get there!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

chris jenkins said:


> Ah cheers very much lads, I was listening to Machine Head. Yeah I didn't hear James say anything, he's a good training partner but my devil music get's the better of me, ha ha. I would love to Matt mate, shame I don't live near you, you have a good bunch of lads all training together, it makes all the difference, only option is to move. The lad in the video and myself are thinking about popping up


Well done there mate. Its well impressive to see such good lifting!! How long have you been training to get that?? What are your dead's if you don't mind me asking??


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

MattGriff said:


> Be good to have you pal, we have a lifting platform and bumper plates etc so the oly moves can be done/dropped etc with no risk - plus all my strongman toys.


That gym looks incredible!! Hopefully I could join in a few years. Deadlifted 150k after only deadlifting 3/4 times before so its coming along haha.


----------



## Juddyy (Mar 11, 2013)

Impressive dude, very impressive.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

chris jenkins said:


> Sounds like Valhalla (lol).. Must be lovely having your own place mate  You have done really well for yourself!! really itching to come up and train now.


It's a dream come true mate, the Powerhouse is basically our playroom, cages, glute hammy, reverse hyper, viking press, stones, farmers, yoke, axles, logs, kegs, monolift, lifting platform and all sorts of **** to play with - and of course texas power bars and a full size squat bar. You would love it, no mirrors only flags on the walls and lots of 50kg plates :-D


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Machine Head - Davidian, think I will be listening to a bit of that before Bench tonight. Fair play some really awesome lads on this site, very positive comments. In all honesty, anyone of you could be doubling my lifts in the future, weightlifting is like that, it seems to be the nature of the beast. I'm shocked at how fast things are evolving so much now that the sport of powerlifting, weightlifting and strongman is becoming very popular. Also thing's like CrossFit are not realy bad for the traditional sports as some of us think, it only makes it more competitive, introducing more and more people to the power lifts. I'm willing to bet there are already some young lifter's on here that will be future cChampion's and don't even know it yet, we all got to start somewhere


----------



## Hmob (Mar 12, 2013)

MattGriff said:


> It's a dream come true mate, the Powerhouse is basically our playroom, cages, glute hammy, reverse hyper, viking press, stones, farmers, yoke, axles, logs, kegs, monolift, lifting platform and all sorts of **** to play with - and of course texas power bars and a full size squat bar. You would love it, no mirrors only flags on the walls and lots of 50kg plates :-D


Now that is a boss sounding establishment. I know its not the tools is the craftsman that make the difference but still id love to have a bash at some of those bits of kit. Reverse hyper especially because my lower back is an evil [email protected] and must be beaten into submission.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Very inspiring Chris, i like the way you go quietly about your work

Reps when on recharge


----------



## Kaskadian (Mar 22, 2013)

Excellent lift, you're a beast!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

OMG mate that was fantastic. Respect to you my friend.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Simply outstanding

Personally I'm growing to loathe the fronties but lifts like this are encouragement enough to keep me plugging away.

Duly repped.


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

Superb


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

strong bugger.... aint ya...


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

MattGriff said:


> It's a dream come true mate, the Powerhouse is basically our playroom, cages, glute hammy, reverse hyper, viking press, stones, farmers, yoke, axles, logs, kegs, monolift, lifting platform and all sorts of **** to play with - and of course texas power bars and a full size squat bar. You would love it, no mirrors only flags on the walls and lots of 50kg plates :-D


Now that is what I would call a gym, sounds amazing mate!!

there are some really positive, **** hot people on this forum. Really appreciate the comments


----------

